# Ha dejado de funcionar el reproductor CD/DVD de Yamaha MCR-840, ¿cómo lo soluciono?



## Conradobas (Ago 31, 2014)

Tengo una cadena de música Yamaha PianoCraft MCR-840 y ayer mientras escuchaba un cd el reproductor dejó de funcionar. Se quedó clavado en el cd.

 A partir de ese momento cualquier cd que pongo siempre da como resultado el mensaje: "No disc".



 Aunque no sé cuál es el problema, pienso que no será debido a suciedad de la lente del reproductor porque no me parece normal que por ese asunto deje de reproducir en mitad de un cd, que además estaba limpio.

 Ahora no sé qué hacer porque el aparato tiene poco más de dos años y gastarme el dinero en la reparación del lector de DVD no me parece lo mejor pues este aparato tiene la opción de acoplarle un iPod (tendría que comprarlo).

 ¿Qué opináis?
 Yo creo que es más interesante comprar un iPod de segunda mano que gastarme el dinero en que arreglen el lector de cd's.

 ¿Se podrá solucionar lo que le sucede al lector con uno de esos cd's que sirven para limpiar las lentes?
 Ya digo que por la manera de dejar de funcionar creo que no se debe a suciedad sino a algún otro tipo de problema.

 Una duda que tengo sobre los iPod, ¿Cuándo está conectado al dock consume energía o la toma directamente de esa entrada al igual que sucede con las conexiones usb?
 Es que si el iPod consume energía mientras está en la base dock imagino que la batería durará poco, sólo algunas horas, y yo tengo la cadena funcionando seis o siete horas al día. ¿Se puede conectar al mismo tiempo el iPod a la carga de batería?

 Saludos


----------



## Bleny (Ago 31, 2014)

Podría ser suciedad ábrelo y limpia le la lente con bastoncillo humedecido con alcohol, no creo que sea muy difícil


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 31, 2014)

no se bebe usar usar nunca un bastoncillo humedecido con alcohol,
pues el alcohol remueve el pegamento del bastoncillo ,como resultado se opaca el lente,haciéndolo irrecuperable.
por otro lado no creo que sea el lente,ya que el cacharro dejo de funcionar de golpe,
yo le apunto a condensadores de la fuente + motor spinder ,


> ¿Qué opináis?
> Yo creo que es más interesante comprar un iPod de segunda mano que gastarme el dinero en que arreglen el lector de cd's.


yo opino, si no sabes nada de electrónica y no tienes intención de aprender, no lo abras ni lo manosees ,pide un presupuesto y luego evaluá lo que mas te conviene


----------



## Conradobas (Ago 31, 2014)

Gracias por las respuestas.

Yo tampoco creo que sea la lente pues fue de repente en mitad de un disco cuando dejó de funcionar, y el disco estaba limpio.

De electrónica no entiendo, y lo que me planteo es no arreglar el DVD porque en realidad esa parte de la cadena  tiene para leer cd/DVD y para usb (que si funciona).
En el otro bloque está el lector de iPod y comprar uno de segunda mano me puede salir por unos 60 euros. No creo que me vayan a arreglar por menos dinero el lector, e incluso si lo arreglasen por ese precio creo que sería más interesante tener las canciones en el iPod.

Me gustaría hacer dos preguntas:

1) ¿Hay alguna manera de acoplarle un lector de cds?  En la parte trasera van unidos los dos bloques, aquí se puede ver en el archivo adjunto.


mediante una conexión que me recuerda al puerto de los ratones de ordenador y además por dos cables para la salida de la señal de audio para que se amplíe.

¿Si consiguiese un lector de cds con esas salidas de audio podría funcionar para leer los cds? Si esto es posible, ¿conocéis alguna marca de este tipo de lectores y algún ejemplo que yo pueda ver?

2) Mi otra opción es un iPod, y mi única duda es si al colocar el iPod se descarga o va tomando energía de la conexión, y si sucede esto último ¿puedo tener conectado a la corriente el iPod al mismo tiempo?


Saludos


----------



## Bleny (Ago 31, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no se bebe usar usar nunca un bastoncillo humedecido con alcohol,
> pues el alcohol remueve el pegamento del bastoncillo ,como resultado se opaca el lente,haciéndolo irrecuperable.


Los bastoncillos no tiene pegamento al menos lo que yo utilizado toda la vida, son enrollados en el palo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 31, 2014)

debe ser la marca,yo me e llevado cada sorpresa ,
unos que tenían el palito plástico rosado ,creo que eran chinos


PD:
   aquí dicen que estos están embebidos con un agente anti-germen ,quizás esos es lo que empaña el lente

http://www.mccalifornia.mx/producto/cotonete-nitram-blister/


----------



## Bleny (Ago 31, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> debe ser la marca,yo me e llevado cada sorpresa ,
> unos que tenían el palito plástico rosado ,creo que eran chinos


Ya lo tendré en cuenta para no encontrar esos de pegamento, y como lo limpias tu para saberlo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 31, 2014)

yo los meto en la tina ultrasonica (uno a tres minutos ya es mas que suficiente) ,de liquido uso limpia-vidrios 







es mas económico que usar una mezcla de alcohol isopropilitico y agua destilada .

luego lo enjuago bien con agua destilada, lo seco y listo,como nuevo ¡¡,no falla 100% seguro


----------



## Conradobas (Ago 31, 2014)

Y de lo que pregunto, ¿sabéis algo?.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 31, 2014)

no sin leer un poco los manuales y averiguar que tipo de fichas cables se consiguen
y si,hay que leer el manual del ipod


----------



## Bleny (Ago 31, 2014)

Tendrías de mirar algún sitio de reparación que te hagan presupuesto a lo mejor te sale mas barato que algún periférico que te compres.


----------



## basicobasico (Ago 31, 2014)

1ro ud menciona el comprarse un reproductor de CD en ese caso comprarse un reproductor de DVD que lee varios formatos de disco en audio y video y no cuesta mas de 20 euros y son nuevos con garantia por 6meses y facilmente le puede adaptar la ficha de audio RCA a la de su cadena. PDT como vienen con control remoto facilmente puede controlarle a distancia, eso es lo bueno.



2do ud menciona la otra opcion de comprarse un Ipod y tiene la duda de si funcionaria solo con la bateria o con la corriente de la cadena, pues le comento que el Ipod funciona es con la bateria, sin bateria no funciona lo que sucede es que al conectarle este hace que recargue lá bateria, esto lo menciono por el ejemplo que tengo de conectar un celular a un DVD y este a un amplificador, en el celular se ve la bateria cargandose, que por cierto en ves de un Ipod podria perfectamente utilizar un celular o cualquier otro dispositivo de almacenamiento de audio que se le pudiera acoplar/adaptar, ya que ahora poco se utiliza el audio en CD sino en targetas de memoria ejemplo las microSD, el punto en contrá es la calidad del audio guardado en la memoria a la de un CD. Espero haberle ayudado en algo con los comentarios


----------



## Conradobas (Sep 1, 2014)

Hola 

Muchas gracias por esa respuesta.

La opción del iPod es tal vez la más interesante porque si añado las canciones con la mayor calidad posible puedo almacenar muchas en ese aparato, y por suerte el bloque de amplificador incluye una entrada o dock para colocar un iPod, así que sería una solución inmediata.

Sin embargo, me interesaría la opción del DVD porque es a lo que estoy acostumbrado y me resulta un poco raro tener la cadena de música sin un reproductor de CD/DVD.

Me va a disculpar por mi falta de conocimientos en este asunto pero si yo compro un reproductor de DVD, lo que me van a vender sólo tiene salida para auriculares, entonces ¿cómo consigo sacar del reproductor esos dos cables (rojo y blanco) que le pasan el sonido al amplificador? ¿venden reproductores especiales pensado para este tipo de soluciones, para poder utilizarlos con esos cables?

Saludos


----------



## sergiot (Sep 1, 2014)

Yo utilizo los isopos o cotonetes para limpiar los lentes, y no tienen pegamento, trae el algodón enrollado sobre el baston plástico, solo lo humedezco un poco, pero no uso alcohol.

Ante tu problema, creo que lo ideal es que lo lleves a reparar o que te den un presupuesto estimado, el único inconveniente de esto es que al nombrar la marca Yamaha suelen reacomodar los precios, pero no se pierde nada con intentarlo.

Al eliminar la opción del DVD por el iPod, estás perdiendo algunos formatos de audio de mejor calidad, pero en el hipotético caso que no tenga reparación tu DVD, puedes comprar un DVD o incluso bluray cualquiera y conectarlo a tu amplificador, por lo visto tu sistema es solo 2.1 y no 5.1 asi que cualquier reproductor sirve.


----------



## Conradobas (Sep 1, 2014)

sergiot, ¿y cómo tendría que conectarlo? porque si compro un reproductor de DVD o bluray sólo trae una entrada para auriculares. No sé si estoy equivocado, porque para conectarlo al amplificador necesitaría que del productor se conectasen dos claves, el rojo y blanco para el amplificador. ¿Sería entonces un reproductor en una carcasa diferente a lo que se suele vender como reproductor portátil? ¿me podrías mostrar alguna foto de internet de esos reproductores?


----------



## basicobasico (Sep 1, 2014)

Disculpa ud ah visto un reproductor de DVD por si parece que no ya que los reproductores no tienen entrada de audio, no, lo que tienen es el conector para una USB donde también se le puede conectar cualquier otro aparato de almacenamiento de audio que tenga conector tipo USB como un celular. Y si la cadena tiene entrada aux roja/blanca el reproductor tiene salida roja/blanca, sólo conectar y listo, no le veo por que se complique. Suerte.


----------



## Conradobas (Sep 2, 2014)

Disculpe pero es que no le entiendo.

Mi cadena tiene 2 módulos, uno es el amplificador que también incluye radio.
El otro es el lector de CD/DVD que además incluye una entrada para USB.

La conexión entre el amplificador y el reproductor de discos es mediante esos dos cables, rojo y blanco.

Si por ejemplo intento conectar un lector de CD a la entrada USB aparece directamente que eso no es USB, no lo reconoce.
Sólo sirve para las clásicas llaves USB que almacenan canciones, pero no para conectar un lector.

Entonces, los lectores que yo conozco que se venden en el mercado, como lectores portátiles, sólo tienen una salida para auriculares.

Ahí es donde está mi duda, ¿cómo conecto el lector al amplificador? Porque como ya he dicho mi actual lector no funciona y si compro un lector adicional tendría que ser una "caja" como la que tengo ahora, pero eso sale muy caro, más de 100-150 euros.

Por eso preguntaba, ¿existen lectores que se puedan acoplar fácilmente con esos dos cables rojo y blanco, y tengan precio económico? ¿o sólo me queda como salida comprarme otra de esas cajas de reproducción que tienen salida para esos dos cables?

Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 2, 2014)

Me parece que antes de preguntar debería averiguar que es lo que hay en el mercado y que se consiga en la zona donde usted vive.
La siguiente imagen es la parte de atrás de un DVD player:






que como verá, tiene los conectores "rojos" y "blancos" que usted dice (que TODOS los reproductores de DVD tienen, TODOS!!!).

Y este es el frente del mismo equipo:






donde usted puede ver que existe un conector USB para conectar pen-drives y esas cosas.

Entiende ahora lo que le están diciendo que compre???


----------



## sergiot (Sep 2, 2014)

Como te ha explicado el Dr. todo reproductor de DVD o bluray tienen salidas estéreo por conectores rca.


----------



## Conradobas (Sep 2, 2014)

Gracias por la respuesta.

Esa foto me ha sacado de dudas.

Yo estaba pensando en algo como un lector portátil, es decir, algo más simple, pero acabo de buscar precios de esos reproductores y tampoco son demasiado caros.

Saludos


----------



## basicobasico (Sep 2, 2014)

Eso es exactamente lo que yo le comenté desde un principio que un reproductor DVD no cuesta más de 20€ y que todo reproductor tiene salida rojo/blanco sólo hay que conectar los cables al amplificador que tiene, y al mismo reproductor DVD se le puede conectar un Ipod o un celular, o cualquier dispositivo de almacenamiento masivo de audio que tenga conectores USB,  Universal Serial Bus. Chau.


----------

